# Does IS on EF lenses even work when mounted on the M?



## BL (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been using my M for a few weeks now and loving every minute of it!

Just tried the 70-200 II for kicks and felt like the IS isn't working properly for *non* EF-M lenses sporting IS, based on all the jiggling I was experiencing on the LCD. 

When I checked the menu screen, IS was enabled. So I tried disabling IS with the hard switch on the lens istelf, and the screen looks just as unstable as before.

Anyone else noticing this? IS works perfectly and just fine on FF btw...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2013)

The IS on my EF IS lenses all work on my EOS-M via a genuine Canon adapter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, it didn't work for me with the 40/2.8, the 24-70/2.8L II, the 35/1.4L, or the 85/1.2L II. But it did work with the 600/4L IS II. So perhaps IS only works with supertele lenses on the M? Also, using the adapter, my TS-E 24L II wouldn't autofocus. 



Seriously, it should work fine. Are you using the Canon adapter (bought through a proper retail channel i.e., not eBay) or a 3rd party adapter?


----------



## brad-man (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup. Unless some contacts on the adapter are faulty, 320mm _does_ look more jiggly than 200


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 30, 2013)

Works great on my 70-200 II using the Canon adapter.


----------



## iMagic (Jul 30, 2013)

At first I thought that too but I realized that I was not holding it as steady as my 5d.


----------



## BL (Jul 30, 2013)

yes, i'm using a genuine canon adapter.

good point on the 320mm... been using FF up until now as this is my first crop sensor, forgot about the 1.6x multiplier on the shake

i still can't quite explain why nothing feels or looks different on the LCD once i flip the IS switch off on my IS lenses.

i would like to think the difference is noticeable, like how my 5D viewfinder seems to lock and float in place with the 100L

EDIT: Retailer has agreed to send a replacement after sharing a video clearly showing what's happening. yay!


----------



## bholliman (Jul 30, 2013)

BL said:


> EDIT: Retailer has agreed to send a replacement after sharing a video clearly showing what's happening. yay!



Replacement EOS-M or EF adapter? ???


----------



## BL (Jul 31, 2013)

M to EF adapter.


----------



## BoneDoc (Aug 2, 2013)

Works well on my NON L 70-300 IS


----------

